# GPS for the Tour Divide



## FNFAL (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello,

I have been entertaining the idea of getting a GPS and using it during the Tour Divide this summer. I am completely new to this, but I have found Divide routes online that I can download for a GPS unit. However, I'm a little foggy as to where to start looking for an actual GPS.

Could someone please point me in the direction of a good unit, preferably AA or AAA batteries, that I can start researching? Thanks.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

FNFAL said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been entertaining the idea of getting a GPS and using it during the Tour Divide this summer. I am completely new to this, but I have found Divide routes online that I can download for a GPS unit. However, I'm a little foggy as to where to start looking for an actual GPS.
> 
> Could someone please point me in the direction of a good unit, preferably AA or AAA batteries, that I can start researching? Thanks.


Start with the sticky at the top of this forum.


----------



## FNFAL (Feb 5, 2009)

I read it. I understand it. I'll have a SPOT GPS unit for the race so my folks and friends can track my progress. 

However, I'm looking for a good GPS that tells me where I'm going and where I am while out and about in the wilderness.


----------



## Boney (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm just starting to figure it out, but I'll likely be using a Garmin Vista HCx. It seems to be one of the preferred units for longer multi day events like the TD despite being a slightly older model. It uses AAs. I believe that the bikepacking.net forums contain some discussions of GPS units with a focus on the Tour Divide.


----------



## FNFAL (Feb 5, 2009)

Boney said:


> I'm just starting to figure it out, but I'll likely be using a Garmin Vista HCx. It seems to be one of the preferred units for longer multi day events like the TD despite being a slightly older model. It uses AAs. I believe that the bikepacking.net forums contain some discussions of GPS units with a focus on the Tour Divide.


Thank you very much Boney I'll look into this.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

The Vista HCx is good, look through the posts in this forum about the Oregon 450. It might be the best thing going at its size with the replaceable AA batts, long life, good sensitivity.

@FNFAL, you first post was very open ended, did not indicate that you have done any research, and any GPS will do what you asked. Tough question to answer unless you have a few hours. 

What features are important to you, mapping, replaceable batteries, mount on bike, in pack, read and navigate while moving, biking only, other sports, hiking, geocaching?

Sources:
http://gpstracklog.com/buyers-guides/handheld-gps-buyers-guide
http://gpstracklog.com/buyers-guides/gps-for-cyclists
http://gpstracklog.com/2011/01/best-selling-gps-for-december-2010.html
http://bestgpsdeals.net/


----------



## FNFAL (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks guys, this info is really great.

I'm looking at a GPS that...

- Shows speed
- Shows position
- Durable and waterpoof
- Gives position and can have the Tour Divide route uploaded to it
- Runs off of available batteries (AA or AAA, if I'm lucky) and has a decent battery life

So basically, this will be my biking GPS. 

So out of the Oregon 450 and the Vista, what's the better GPS within my parameters?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

FNFAL said:


> Thanks guys, this info is really great.
> 
> I'm looking at a GPS that...
> 
> ...


Both will do all of the above. You are at the point where you need to make your own decision. Toe - May - toe, Toe - Mah - toe.


----------



## FNFAL (Feb 5, 2009)

Heads, Oregon. Tails, Vista. Got it.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

FNFAL said:


> Heads, Oregon. Tails, Vista. Got it.


Now that the weekend activities are over, you will probably get more opinions. I have very limited use of the Vista Hcx as a loan from State Parks for trail survey purposes. I have not used an Oregon.

I have a 60CSx that I use extensively in trail scoping, survey, and design work. I actually transfer all the data from it to my computer and then into the State Parks Vista to give the data back to them.

I have used a 305 and 705, in fact the 705 goes on every bike ride and gets used five times a week.

I am not sure a coin flip is needed, but you have still defined so few features that are important to you that it is almost impossible to give you a qualified recommendation on the hundreds of choices available. You need to provide more information in order to get more information, and it appears that you need to do more research to identify more features /. requirements in GPS functions.

You have stated five items that you want. Every single GPS made will cover four of those. The replaceable battery item narrows down to dozens of choices still. Your question is just too broad to answer easily.


----------



## FNFAL (Feb 5, 2009)

The coin was heads. I think I'll be happy with my purchase. 

But thanks for all the help. I'm sure the GPS will be fine, it'll be the human that's the problem if I get lost.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

You probably made a better choice with the Oregon.

If for anything (extra features you didn't address in your previous posts aside), because it has more memory capability (onboard plus memory card) to handle maps and trail data for a long route such as the one you're doing.


----------



## hesher (Apr 25, 2009)

NateHawk said:


> You probably made a better choice with the Oregon.
> 
> If for anything (extra features you didn't address in your previous posts aside), because it has more memory capability (onboard plus memory card) to handle maps and trail data for a long route such as the one you're doing.


Although, with the Vista and a 8 GB mem card, he is not likely to run out of memory...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

hesher said:


> Although, with the Vista and a 8 GB mem card, he is not likely to run out of memory...


He'd never run out of memory...because the Vista will run out of the ability to use that much.

If he puts satellite imagery on the Oregon, he'll actually be making pretty good use of the memory capacity he has.

Plus, the Oregon has a good hunk of onboard memory that the Vista does not have.


----------

